# 1 dog or 2



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I recently lost my hunting companion and have been looking for a replacement. I found a guy who has 3- 6 month old springer pups from a litter of 10. He really wants to get them out of his hands. Both parents are registered and I know the owner of one of the pups from the same litter and it has a lot of drive. The dogs are not housebroken but he has worked with them on fetching and has shot over them without any issues. Since he needs to get them out of his hair the price is minimal and I'm debating if I should take 2. I was planning on 2 dogs at some point anyway but just never got there. How much more work is it gonna be?

Keep in mind I'm not looking to train them for field trials or anything that extreme.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I have only one dog and she took alot of time to train. Lots of people have multiple dogs not sure how many people get them out of the same litter guessing you might have issues with them wanting to play instead of getting down to business while hunting when you have them together for some time if they are littermates. but I am by NO means a expert of any sort!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

I would go with two. Just for the simple reason if you hunt a lot? It would be great to give the other dog a rest!!! That way you can pretty much hunt the hole day especially when its warm out. I have four now but I guide for pheasant hunts and when your hunting day in day out you have to give the dogs a break. Doesn't matter if its a full day off or just putting them in their kennels in between walks. Your dogs will thank you!


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

While I think it would be a good idea to have two dogs, I dont think it would be a good idea to get two at once out of the same litter. I'd get one and concetrate on training that one for a couple years and then get another. Thats just me, I'm no expert.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Two dogs are the way to go, just not the same age. I have hunted with two for a long time. When the older dog is around five I pick up a pup. That way you on house break, train to retrieve etc. one dog at a time. The young dog learns more from the older one than from me and you always have an experienced dog and a engertic young one. Mine have always been best friends. It is a lot of fun to watch the two of them compete with each other. 
With two you will always have one complimenting the other. If one is a little weak retrieving the other makes up for it or if one has a weaker nose the will have a good one. I would recommond females they seem to get along better than two males. I have hunted with three when I take my daughters dog with, all are good dogs but hard to manage three at a time. If you hunt hard you can use the dogs on alternate days. Good luck.


----------



## pat2121 (Dec 26, 2010)

i currently have 7 labs and i hunt them alot together and it is a blast.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I would not suggest two from the same litter unless your are willing to have 3 dogs later. You will end up without a dog for 2-4 years when they get too old to hunt. That will be a big change for you that I am sure you will not like. I would wait at least 3 years and 5 would be better.

Hunting with two dogs is the best, three gets a little hectic. That being said, one dog is easy and you can bring her with you everywhere, two dogs they seem to get left behind more as they can be tough to watch when just running errands, especially two puppies.

I have had two for the last 11 years and had 3 for for a while with two young ones (2yrs apart) I would space those out a little more if I could do it over again but it has worked out well for me. My son (15) hunts with me so it has been nice having the extra dog for him to hunt with.

Good luck with what ever you decide. Springer's are awesome hunters.


----------

